# is this belt legal to compete?



## Milo (Aug 8, 2015)

Been using it for a couple days and would like to know if I'll be able to use it in a meet. Never done one so I'm not sure how to find out.
http://www.elitefts.com/shop/power-lifting/spud-inc-pro-series-deadlift-belt.html


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 8, 2015)

It depends which fed you're lifting in. Some have very strict rules others not so much. Read the rulebook for whichever federation you plan on lifting in.


----------



## Milo (Aug 8, 2015)

Didn't know there were different feds with different rules. I'm a newb at this. Thanks.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 8, 2015)

Milo said:


> Didn't know there were different feds with different rules. I'm a newb at this. Thanks.



Yea brother there are a bunch out there and all have their own rules. I think the IPF for example came out with a rule about belts recently where the company name must be printed on it somewhere but not quite sure. I lift in the RPS fed and the rules regarding belts only say it may not be more than 4 1/2 in in width and not more than 1/2in in thickness.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 10, 2015)

Milo said:


> Been using it for a couple days and would like to know if I'll be able to use it in a meet. Never done one so I'm not sure how to find out.
> http://www.elitefts.com/shop/power-lifting/spud-inc-pro-series-deadlift-belt.html



Yes but it's a deadlift only per say, I think the Inzer Ratchet is much better and all around use.


----------



## Milo (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks. Tried a friend's inzer on today and I'm gonna get one now.


----------

